# Bearing failure



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

Has anyone used the high end life time warranty enduro bearings. The are expensive. I’m not getting but 600 to 800 miles on bottom bracket bearings (polygon n-9). I wish companies would make bikes with bigger bearings, it would help. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Do you maintain the bearings at all. A good cleaning and re-grease will extent the life of most bearings.


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

yes I’ve cleaned and regressed when needed. My problem excessive play. Grab back tire and hold on to bottom bracket bearing area and side to side play. Just wanted to know if anyone has had experience with the life time warranty bearings. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There's no way a bearing would last a lifetime, they'll have to be replacing them. I wonder if they'll pay for shipping too?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Bicycle bearing warranties are somewhat unheard of. In general, no manufacturer offers a warranty for bearings after installation due to variables such as other manufacturer’s frame and component tolerances, improper installation, ignored bearing service intervals, and more…

*However, at Enduro Bearings, we offer a range of Limited Warranties on all our bearings, components and tools.

Limited Lifetime Warranty:*


XD15 Ceramic-Hybrid Bearings
MAXhit Stainless Steel Components
Jockey Wheels
 *Limited Two-Year Warranty:*


Bearing Removal and Installation Tools
Ceramic and Stainless Steel Bearings
Bottom Bracket Components
 *Limited One-Year Warranty:*


Chromium Steel Bearings
 If you have experienced an untimely bearing or component failure, please contact us. Our goal is to get you back on your bike as quickly as possible!

*Important considerations prior to entering a warranty claim:*


Warranty only applies to the original owner accompanied by proof-of-purchase receipt.
Purchases made through unauthorized resellers such as but not limited to eBay, Alibaba, Amazon are not supported under Enduro Bearings’ warranty policy.
Bearings or components showing signs of improper installation including but not limited to striking, galling, or scoring to the bearing or component surfaces will void the warranty.
Claims from normal wear, product misuse, abuse, product modification, improper product selection, non-compliance with any codes, or misappropriation will void the warranty.
Products found to be defective in material and/or workmanship will be repaired or replaced at the sole discretion of Enduro bearings.
Freight charges for returned items are the responsibility of the customer.
*Step-by-step instructions for entering a warranty claim; returning product(s) for evaluation and possible replacement:*


Contact Enduro Technical Support at [email protected]
Include a copy of your receipt of purchase for the bearing(s) or component(s).
Provide a product photo and brief explanation of the problem you are experiencing.
When applicable, provide contact info the bicycle retailer that installed your bearings or components (business name, phone and email).
After we receive ALL of the requested information, Enduro will provide a Return Authorization Number (RMA).
With RMA in hand, please ship the product(s) to Enduro Bearings for evaluation.
Once Enduro receives your shipment, we will evaluate the bearings or components; then contact you to resolve the problem.


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks at 15.00 a piece I’ll try send back. None have made it more than a year. I’ve worked industrial maintenance for 30 years and had better luck with bearings that last 20 years in a 7/24 life cycle than these bearings in this configuration. I Still own a 1996 pro flex with the original bushings, (only 2 bushings, way more stress) way more miles. The polygon setup is not an extremely complicated design (the norm). Just looking for a better solution.


----------



## nonameguy (Apr 29, 2021)

Just go to your local hardware store. I bought some skf bearings for my rear wheel. Over 5 years and 9000 km and they are still going strong. Is not smooth like new but they doesnt have any play or creak


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My local hardware store doesn't sell anything like sealed cartridge bearings.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Easier answer here in threaded bottom bracket frames with DUB thread in bb, cheap, super quick and easy to replace.


----------

